# HVLP Spraying



## LuisC (Oct 22, 2008)

Man this stuff is cool. I made a wood stand out of Pine for my new Saltwater aquarium and needed to paint it black and apply urethane on it. I started out by experimenting with a Devilbliss HVLP spray gun for automotive paints and it was a PITA to use to spray. I have a Crafstman Profesional compressor that has 60 gallons and it is more than enough. I started trying to use it and thinned out the Behr paint and got a pretty good coat but still had some minor splatter. I then gave up and decided to use a foam roller with good results. 

Next Day i come in here to read about the HVLP kit from Harbor freight. I was like that cheap system nahhh. Man it sprays allot better and easier than my compressor HVLP setup. The finish is beautiful and looks professional. I am hooked on this HVLP turbine painting stuff as I am researchinga Fuji one for all my home needs ..

Bob thanks for the link for this wonderful little machine.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi LuisC

You're Welcome
It's great tool for the shop 

It's bit small for the house repaint but they do sell a great airless one(s) that works great for the big jobs.. at the right price..

Just put the can in place and get the job done quick 
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=55522
http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=55521

It works great 
I have the 5/8HP one or to say my son has it  he repaint his house with it and still has it in his garage with my other tools  LOL KIDS LOL 
I let him use a roller and roller paint pan and he got it back to me after 120 days or so but I can't get he roller out of the pan/tray    KIDS 


=======

=======
======


LuisC said:


> Man this stuff is cool. I made a wood stand out of Pine for my new Saltwater aquarium and needed to paint it black and apply urethane on it. I started out by experimenting with a Devilbliss HVLP spray gun for automotive paints and it was a PITA to use to spray. I have a Crafstman Profesional compressor that has 60 gallons and it is more than enough. I started trying to use it and thinned out the Behr paint and got a pretty good coat but still had some minor splatter. I then gave up and decided to use a foam roller with good results.
> 
> Next Day i come in here to read about the HVLP kit from Harbor freight. I was like that cheap system nahhh. Man it sprays allot better and easier than my compressor HVLP setup. The finish is beautiful and looks professional. I am hooked on this HVLP turbine painting stuff as I am researchinga Fuji one for all my home needs ..
> 
> Bob thanks for the link for this wonderful little machine.


----------



## LuisC (Oct 22, 2008)

Bob I currently own a Graco airless sprayer for painting the outside of my house ... I want to use this little machine to paint my crown molding as it looks 100x better than a brush


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

LuisC said:


> Man this stuff is cool. I made a wood stand out of Pine for my new Saltwater aquarium and needed to paint it black and apply urethane on it. I started out by experimenting with a Devilbliss HVLP spray gun for automotive paints and it was a PITA to use to spray. I have a Crafstman Profesional compressor that has 60 gallons and it is more than enough. I started trying to use it and thinned out the Behr paint and got a pretty good coat but still had some minor splatter. I then gave up and decided to use a foam roller with good results.
> 
> Next Day i come in here to read about the HVLP kit from Harbor freight. I was like that cheap system nahhh. Man it sprays allot better and easier than my compressor HVLP setup. The finish is beautiful and looks professional. I am hooked on this HVLP turbine painting stuff as I am researchinga Fuji one for all my home needs ..
> 
> Bob thanks for the link for this wonderful little machine.


Looking at buying a HLV sprayer can you recommend one for me?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Sorry I meant a HVLP sprayer. Is there a big difference between a 3 stage and 4 stage sprayer? I was looking at Busy Tools and they have a Fuji:

Busy Bee Tools Products List


----------

